# calculating gain per share



## corkred (8 Mar 2010)

Hi there,
I'm trying to calculate selling my shares in Kerry group
Originally I had 3,420 shares in Golden Vale that I purchased for £1.14 (punts) the cost of these were 3898.80 plus charges of £38.99 and £64.34 giving a total of £4002.13  (5,082 euro I think)
Then Kerry group took over on the 9th oct 2001 and my 3,420 shares became 342 (1 kerry for every 10 Golden vale ) ,I also received 444.60 euros 
lets say I sell at 24 euros (optimistic)
then 342 x 24 = 8208 less 5082 = gain of 3126
Is this the correct calculation ?
On the day I received my new share certificate 13.50 euros was written on it which seems to be the cost of the kerry shares on that day so should my gain per share be 24 euros (again this is a random figure) less 13.50
or
24 euros less £1.14 (=0.90cents)
finally if I only decided to sell 150 shares @ 24euro what would my c.g.t 
be
Thanks in advance


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2010)

check this Key Post and see if it helps.

The calculation will be roughly as follows. I am not familiar with the takeover details. 

You seem to have a part sale in 2001 
Value of shares: €4617
Cash received:€ 444
Total value: €5061

% sold: 9% (444/5061)

So the cost of the shares sold today is 91% of 5,082: €4624

The next thing you must do is to find out when you bought them.

You can index up the cost by an indexation factor which you will find in CG2.

Let's say you bought them in 1993/94 , the indexation factor is 1.331

Cost 4624x 1.331 = adjusted cost : 6155

Net sales proceeds: 8208
Less adjusted cost: 6155
= taxable gain: 2052
less annual exemption: 1270
Taxable gain: 782

Tax@ 25% =  €195

You could avoid this by selling them in different tax years.
Or you could avoid it by selling other shares on which you have made a loss.


----------



## corkred (9 Mar 2010)

Thanks Brendan ,
I forgot to mention that the 444 euro came from the fact that I also received a cash supplement of 13 cent for each Golden Vale share that I had,does that change your calculation ?
The shares were originally bought in 1997,so if I sold 150 what would my gain be and finally if it were below the c.g.t ceiling would I still have to let revenue know via a tax return form ?
Thanks a million for your help


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Mar 2010)

I set out the principles for you.

Now read the Key POst and to the calculations youself. 

I don't understand the cash supplement idea.


----------



## corkred (9 Mar 2010)

O.k Brendan , thanks again


----------

